# Advice on Bevway, Jackie Gambone, and Bea Ane



## leighdresden (Nov 23, 2014)

I've heard good things about Bevway here, but don't know anything about Jackie Gambone or Bea Ane, though. Any testimonials, etc.?


----------



## leighdresden (Nov 23, 2014)

To add to the question, I plan on calling Bevway, but I don't know what questions to ask or what will be expected of me. Would she request a meeting or a visit to my home? How would I go about asking to be on a waitlist? (Since I'm looking to get a puppy in the future, not right now.)


----------

